
Ask HN: SBC with 1gig ethernet and USB 3 - clanrebornwow
Is there any such product for cheap?
======
johnwalkr
Orange Pi 3, which is $30. I have no experience with these, but in general, if
you venture away from the most popular SBCs, be sure to check the forums to
make sure there’s support to do what you want. I was using high spec SBCs for
a long time but eventually decided it wasn’t worth choosing the faster ones if
it meant I spent much more time building packages and changing device tree.

------
sjs382
ODROID XU4: [https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-xu4-special-
price/](https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-xu4-special-price/)

